# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Niepokojące objawy, limfocyty powyzej normy, neutrofile poniżej

## TheOs

Witam,
W przeciągu ostatniego pół roku ciągle popadałam w różne infekcje, które wymagały leczenia antybiotykami, które często nie eliminowały przyczyny .  Były to infekcje gardła, nerek, płuc itd. Mimo braku wcześniejszych dolegliwości czuje się coraz gorzej, dużo bardziej zmęczona, i nawet po niewielkim wysiłku fizycznym - padam. Objawy, które pojawiły się przez ostatni czas, to m. in. zmęczenie, często gorączka, lub stan podgorączkowy (często występują noca), często  bóle głowy , potworna bladość skóry, częste siniaki powstające samoistnie, ostatnio od 3 miesięcy częste krwotoki z nosa, lub obfite krwioplucie, stwierdzono u mnie anemie, a także niski poziom żelaza, wiec od ponad 3 miesięcy biorę regularnie żelazo, często dopadające infekcję gardła, lub jamy ustnej, ponadto łamliwość paznokci, suche i wypadające włosy, często pobolewa mnie brzuch (częściej w stronie lewej) to główne objawy. Badania morfologi robione 3 miesiące temu były w porządku po za normą jedynie były limfocyty (wyżej normy) i neutrofile (poniżej normy), powtarzając wyniki miesiąc temu również limfocyty podwyższone dużo więcej niż miesiące wczesnej, i nadal neutrofile  dużo bardziej obniżone niż wcześniej. Reszta badan prawie niezmienna. Robione miałam także badania na krzepliwość krwi są w normie prócz APTT które jest niżej normy. Dodam jeszcze, że ostatnio byłam na gastroskopii i stwierdzono mocne zakazenie  helikobakter em pylori, a także zaczerwieniony przełyk, i błone śluzową żołądka.  Czy te objawy mogą łączyć jedną chorobę? Niestety do tej pory nie udało mi się znaleźć przyczyny moich objawów, które z upływem czasu ciągle się poszerzają. 
Z góry dziękuje za odpowiedź

----------


## hexenmilch

Witam,

Zwiększony poziom limfocytów z reguły świadczy o odpowiedzi typu komórkowego - infekcje wirusowe. 
A wracając do tematu w sposób bardziej precyzyjny:
1. ile ma Pani lat?
2. jakie wartości przyjmuje gorączka? czy pojawia się cyklicznie?
3. czy schudła Pani w ostatnim okresie?
4. kiedy pojawiają się bóle brzucha? po posiłku/na czczo? jaki jest charakter bólu - kolka (skurcz-rozkurcz), ściskanie, kłucie, pieczenie? czy występują problemy z oddawaniem moczu: ból, pieczenie, częstomocz? jaki jest kolor moczu?
5. czy leczy się Pani na jakieś choroby przewlekłe/przyjmuje jakieś leki na stałe?
6. czy pojawia się u Pani kaszel? jeśli tak to kiedy? jaki: suchy/mokry? jaki kolor plwociny? czy plwocina ma jakiś zapach? czy nadal utrzymuje się krwioplucie?
7. czy badania, o których Pani wspomina wykonane były na zlecenie lekarza czy z "wolnej stopy"? czy była oznaczona wartość CRP?

z poważaniem

----------


## TheOs

Mam 16 lat, gorączka to na prawdę różnie, przeważnie stan podgorączkowy, raczej nie schudłam, ale ważę 43kg, problemy z moczem nie występują, z bólami brzucha to okolice śledziony głownie, mam równiez zniszczoną błonę śluzową żołądka, co mogłoby wywoływac ten ból, przy problemie z nerkami miałam robioną analize dokładną moczu wszystko w porządku, kaszel pojawia sie tylko przy przeziębieniu, nie choruje przewlekle przynajmniej nic nie stwierdzono, krwioplucie wystapuje nadal ale rzadko, badania raczej zlecał lekarz rodzinny, a badanie  crp nigdy nie wykonywałam. Bardziej martwi mnie obecnie, zmęczenie niesamowite, coraz gorsze samopoczucie, mimo fantastycznej pogody nie mam ochoty na kompletnie nic, do tego zrobiłam się potwornie blada.

----------


## hexenmilch

Witam,

W mojej ocenie należy wykonać rtg klatki piersiowej. W pierwszej kolejności należałoby wykluczyć Tb. Należy rozważyć przyjęcie do szpitala celem dalszej diagnostyki gorączki o nieznanej etiologii. Zmęczenie może być wynikiem anemii - ale to już u Pani zdiagnozowano i zaordynowano właściwe leczenie.

Z poważaniem

----------


## TheOs

Zdjęcie klatki piersiowej robiłam 3 miesiące temu i było w porządku, z opisu wynika, ze nie ma zadnych zmian.  Na jednej z konsultacji online, lekarz wspomniał o białaczce limfatycznej, przyznam szczerze, że zaniepokoiło mnie to, tym bardziej, że objawy są u mnie nie mal identyczne, jak mozna wykluczyc (poprzez jakie dokładne badania) te chorobe?

----------


## TheOs

Jutro wybieram się na ponowne badanie morfologii, na pewno poziom crp , jakie dodatkowe badania wykonać?

----------


## hexenmilch

Myślę, że oznaczenie CRP będzie dość rozsądnym posunięciem. Nic więcej nie mogę doradzić, bo ciężko mi Panią zbadać "online". Myślę, że warto wybrać się powtórnie do lekarza POZ i opowiedzieć o swoich dolegliwościach. Objawy są dość niespecyficzne - wszystko i nic zarazem. 

Z poważaniem

----------


## TheOs

Witam, 
Po otrzymaniu wyników ponownych morfologii wszystkie wyniki są w normie jedynie limfocyty lekko podwyższone, CRP wynosi 0,05 , a OB 11, prosze o jakieś dalsze wskazówki, jakie badania nalezy wykonac, lekarz rodzinny nie pomaga. 
A takze jak to mozliwe, że niecały miesiąc temu wyniki morfologii znacznie się różniły, i nagle wkrócily do normy, mimo to iż nie brałam, żadnych antybiotyków lub innych leków?
Nadal nękają mnie powyższe objawy, prosze o pomoc.

----------


## hexenmilch

Witam,

Jak się przedstawia obecna morfologia?
"jak to mozliwe, że niecały miesiąc temu wyniki morfologii znacznie się różniły, i nagle wkrócily do normy, mimo to iż nie brałam, żadnych antybiotyków lub innych leków?" - organizm sam podejmuje walkę z patogenem, antybiotyki stanowią jedynie pomoc w tej walce.

Z poważaniem

----------


## TheOs

Obecna morfologia jest w porządku wszystko w granicach normy, jedynie lekko podwyższone limfocyty.

----------


## hexenmilch

Jeżeli wyniki są dobre to oznacza to, że objawy były wywołane infekcją. Czy objawy nadal się utrzymują?

z poważaniem

----------


## TheOs

Tak objawy utrzymują się nadal. Mogę wręcz powiedzieć, że coraz bardziej się nasilaja...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam za sobą całe lata szukania przyczyn podobnych problemów. Zrób badania na chlamydua penumoniae o mycoplasma pneumoniae w trzech klasach IgM, IgG, IgA. Jest wyjda dodatnie wyjasnisz sobie juz wszystko na amen tak jak ja to zrobilem i wiele innych ludzi. Wpisz w google "cpn chlamydioza" tam dowiesz sie wszystkiego. Dla mnie zbyt wiele do pisania. Pozdrawiam.

----------

